# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  MFG Tarifa - 2 Pltze frei

## chris959

Moin zusammen...
Anfang Juli (1./2.) werd ich von Sddeutschland (Ulm/Kempten/Memmingen) nach Tarifa fahren und wrd noch gern zwei Leute mit runter nehmen... Platz fr surfmaterial hab ich auch, also meldet euch einfach wenn ihr mitfahren wollt :Smile: 

Bis dann
Chris


Mail: surfman_4.2@gmx.de

----------

